# RS232 y velocidades de tx



## Alberth (Mar 28, 2008)

Alguien sabe que velocidades de XT le corresponden al puerto serie? es decir para 4MHz son 9600 baudios, cuales serian para 8,12 Y 20 MHz?


----------



## eidtech (Mar 28, 2008)

Casi con cualquier cristal puedes alcanzar cualquier velocidad. 

Se recomiendan los de 1.8432, 3.6864, 7.3720, 11.0592, 14.7456 ya que estos dan el baudrate exacto.


----------



## Alberth (Mar 28, 2008)

osea q puedo poner un XT de 7.3720 y alcanzar 19200 o 115200 bauds? Gracias


----------



## eidtech (Mar 28, 2008)

Alberth dijo:
			
		

> osea q puedo poner un XT de 7.3720 y alcanzar 19200 o 115200 bauds? Gracias



Si


----------



## El nombre (Mar 28, 2008)

para mi que no!
Mira la tabla del datasheet y te llevaras una sorpresa

¿Alguien ha llegado a los cincuenta y pico mil con un 4Mhz? 
Me veo muy justo para conseguir 115200 a 20Mhz

Suerte


----------



## eidtech (Mar 28, 2008)

he conseguido trabajar a 115,200 con un cristal de 1.8432 Mhz...


----------

